# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد قزوین (لطفا پاسخ بدین)

## MrShafiee

سلام وقت بخیر
دوستان کسی درمورد دانشگاه ازاد قزوین رشته کامپیوتر میدونه؟
سوال اول : خابگاه داره؟
سوال دوم : تا رتبه چند قبولی؟(میدونم با تراز حساب میشه ولی با منطقه سه تا چند قبولم؟)
سوال سوم :چطور مردمونی داره + خود دانشگاهش ظاهری چطوره؟
سوال چهارم :خود شهرش چطوره؟
و اینکه معتبره کامپیوتر اازاد قزوین؟
اها ی سوال دیگه هم دارم ایا میشه بعد از 4 سال کنکور کارشناسی ارشد بدم و وارد دانشگاه امیر کبیر بشم؟
خواهش میکنم وقت بذارین و جواب بدین

----------

